# Best Audiophile Headphone Below 7k



## tkin (Feb 14, 2012)

So guys, I have managed to get some cash from my parents, and I want to upgrade my headphones, max budget is *7k(not a penny more)*

Now, my requirements:

1. Strictly for music, so pure 2 channel audio, no 5.1 stuff.
2. I like them to be bass heavy, but good balanced sound is welcomed.
3. Strictly over the ear, no neckband or in-ear type.
4. Helpful to have in line volume control, but guess I can live without it.

That's pretty much it, fire away your suggestions.


I have selected 2 headphones myself:

A: *Steelseries Siberia V2* @ 7k
B: *Audio Technica ATH-AD700* @ 6.7k


So comment, personal experience is welcomed.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 14, 2012)

Drop the V2 bro. It's not worth an upgrade at that price point.

AD700 are those purple coloured ones right? If yes then they are open, which means very low bass. 

On phone so can't figure it out myself. 

Extremegamer was saying that the Sennheiser 558 doesn't have much bass. So the 518 which falls in your budget might also suffer from same. 

Try getting a Audiotechina M50 old stock. They sell for 6-7k. The new stock sells for 9k due to dollar etc


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 14, 2012)

^ +1, V2 not for music, and AD700 - no bass. Better go for M50. I have M20, and it has got decent bass, so you can expect a lot from elder sibling.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 14, 2012)

If you can manage 2k more, go for Denon D1100. 
M50 does have a lot of bass but the sound stage is very narrow, and afaik it also costs around 8.5-9k.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 14, 2012)

Strict 7k 

I think if he for some reason goes for headphones that are more expensive then he might need an amp which will drive the costs up skywards.


----------



## skywalker5555 (Feb 14, 2012)

If u can increase ur budget nothing better then audio technica ath-m50 they r approx for  8k


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Drop the V2 bro. It's not worth an upgrade at that price point.


I know, its just that I really love its sexy looks 



Sarath said:


> AD700 are those purple coloured ones right? If yes then they are open, which means very low bass.
> 
> On phone so can't figure it out myself.
> 
> ...


I hear HD558 is good but costs a whopping 10k, way over budget.

I searched, but M50 is 8-9k everywhere.



dashing.sujay said:


> ^ +1, V2 not for music, and AD700 - no bass. Better go for M50. I have M20, and it has got decent bass, so you can expect a lot from elder sibling.


I read about AD700s no bass issue, I need bass, how much for M20s?



red dragon said:


> If you can manage 2k more, go for Denon D1100.
> M50 does have a lot of bass but the sound stage is very narrow, and afaik it also costs around 8.5-9k.


9k is a stretch, lets leave it for now.



Sarath said:


> Strict 7k


Yup, already got an USB HDD, 100 DVDs totaling nearly 6.2k, parents not gonna cut it anymore.



Sarath said:


> I think if he for some reason goes for headphones that are more expensive then he might need an amp which will drive the costs up skywards.


An amp is way overbudget for me.



skywalker5555 said:


> If u can increase ur budget nothing better then audio technica ath-m50 they r approx for  8k


I'll see if I can manage 8k, but afaik its costlier than that??


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 14, 2012)

I think you suppose to wait collect more money, you already spending 7k so it's also good amount of money. Don't compromise the quality for few bucks or if possible for you to borrow few bucks from your friends.


----------



## Krow (Feb 14, 2012)

M20 is for 2.1k. Don't even consider it. One more thing, many headphones have 10-feet long cables. So go for coiled cable headphones. M20 has coiled cable and my roommate is happy using it on his laptop. If you buy straight cable headphones, then expect tangling and related mess.


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> I think you suppose to wait collect more money, you already spending 7k so it's also good amount of money. Don't compromise the quality for few bucks or if possible for you to borrow few bucks from your friends.


Maybe 1k more, but I can't spend more than 8k in coming months.



Krow said:


> M20 is for 2.1k. Don't even consider it. One more thing, many headphones have 10-feet long cables. So go for coiled cable headphones. M20 has coiled cable and my roommate is happy using it on his laptop. If you buy straight cable headphones, then expect tangling and related mess.


These will be used strictly with PC, so no problem with that.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 14, 2012)

^don't consider M20, it'll be like going back to old days. What's your priority about soundstage?


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^don't consider M20, it'll be like going back to old days. What's your priority about soundstage?


Not much needed in terms of soundstage, my primary requirement is bass, but not to overdo it, just the right amount.

Till now, AD700 is looking good.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 14, 2012)

^Don't. For bass lovers AD700 was never a choice. Instead stick with M50. If possible take a live audition.


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Don't. For bass lovers AD700 was never a choice. Instead stick with M50. If possible take a live audition.


Can't find it anywhere. I'm looking for a new one.

How bout HD558?

Saw Grado SR60i and SR80i in lynx, comments on those and also on lynx website service, heard they went rogue.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 14, 2012)

tkin said:


> Can't find it anywhere. I'm looking for a new one.
> 
> How bout HD558?
> 
> Saw Grado SR60i and SR80i in lynx, comments on those and also on lynx website service, heard they went rogue.



Yeah, sadly its out of stock everywhere.

Grados are very _bright_ sounding as opposed to majority of dark/neutral sounding headphones. M (Audio Techinica) series are more of a neutral sounding piece. Some ppl love Grados, some hate it like hell. So, audition it before you buy, because what matters most is your liking about sound signature, not which headphone you're gonna buy.
Also, I have read much about SR60i that they're a bit uncomfortable, so not for prolong use. (>2-3hrs)

About HD558, I can't say, have a look this review.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 14, 2012)

Grados are strict no no for bassheads. 
For bass I will still suggest you D1100 over M50. 
Bass heavy sound with a narrow soundstage can cause very early auditory fatigue. 
M50 has always been claustrophobic for me.


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2012)

Steelseries Siberia V2 is crap looking. That's my personal opinion.

But not this:
*headfonics.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Headphone_Vmoda_V80_01.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 14, 2012)

^Alien design  ?


----------



## Sarath (Feb 14, 2012)

Faun said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me guess,,,, Vero Moda?

I was going to suggest something like that but they can only be found in the USoA 



tkin said:


> I know, its just that I really love its sexy looks
> 
> An amp is way overbudget for me.
> 
> I'll see if I can manage 8k, but afaik its costlier than that??



Even I have the V1. I know what you are talking about. 
But you already have the V1, why not get something else. Also the V2 sells for 5k outside, I guess US. It's grossly overpriced here.

Just asking you to check the resistance, otherwise you might need amping. I dropped my purchase for the same reason. But >8k most can be driven without amp.


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Grados are strict no no for bassheads.
> For bass I will still suggest you D1100 over M50.
> Bass heavy sound with a narrow soundstage can cause very early auditory fatigue.
> M50 has always been claustrophobic for me.


How much for D1100?



Sarath said:


> Let me guess,,,, Vero Moda?
> 
> I was going to suggest something like that but they can only be found in the USoA
> 
> ...


Suggest _something_ else will ya...



Faun said:


> Steelseries Siberia V2 is crap looking. That's my personal opinion.
> 
> But not this:
> *headfonics.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Headphone_Vmoda_V80_01.jpg


Not in india.



dashing.sujay said:


> Yeah, sadly its out of stock everywhere.
> 
> Grados are very _bright_ sounding as opposed to majority of dark/neutral sounding headphones. M (Audio Techinica) series are more of a neutral sounding piece. Some ppl love Grados, some hate it like hell. So, audition it before you buy, because what matters most is your liking about sound signature, not which headphone you're gonna buy.
> Also, I have read much about SR60i that they're a bit uncomfortable, so not for prolong use. (>2-3hrs)
> ...


Hmm, tough choice, not many though.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

D1100 = around 10k


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> D1100 = around 10k


Oh, ouch, to hell with that 

AD700 or bust.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

^I can understand the confusion and frustration as I was going through same situation a month ago. Despite of 4k budget, I ended up buying 2k headphone, and I feel today that I took the right decision .


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^I can understand the confusion and frustration as I was going through same situation a month ago. Despite of 4k budget, I ended up buying 2k headphone, and I feel today that I took the right decision .


What according to you is the best Headphone under 7k??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

^I'm no audiophile mate. But just suggestion- these are some items which we buy only after worthy time, so why not take the best available and not regret later?  (wait and go for M50)

But M50 are known to not easily driven. So that again puts a need for an amp.


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^I'm no audiophile mate. But just suggestion- these are some items which we buy only after worthy time, so why not take the best available and not regret later?  (wait and go for M50)


Hmm, the wait will kill me, I'll sell of my siberia and raise some cash.



dashing.sujay said:


> ^I'm no audiophile mate. But just suggestion- these are some items which we buy only after worthy time, so why not take the best available and not regret later?  (wait and go for M50)
> 
> But M50 are known to not easily driven. So that again puts a need for an amp.


Can a steelseries USB soundcard drive it?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

^Hope so. Which card you got exactly?


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Hope so. Which card you got exactly?


SteelSeries - Gaming Headsets - SteelSeries Siberia USB Soundcard

Steelseries USB soundcard, uses some C-Media Virtual 7.1 surround chip, the virtual surround actually works ok, but I use 2.0 mode for music,  5.1 for movies and 7.1 for gaming.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

^You already own it?

BTW the link you gave is showing there is no official 7 support


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^You already own it?
> 
> BTW the link you gave is showing there is no official 7 support


Yes, the page does not show it, but if you check the driver download section a Win 7 driver is already available and it works flawlessly.

The drivers are being updated even as of 2012.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 15, 2012)

there is a guy selling a V2 on another forum for 4.5k new but no box. 

I'm out of options. After an extensive search I decided on the M50 and found them for 6k too |) but postponed the purchase.  

Flipkart.com: Denon AH-D1100 Headphone: Headphone very expensive indeed



Check out:
Sony MDR-XB700 or 500 
Panasonic RP HTF600 0GB Price India, Panasonic RP HTF600 Review, Panasonic Headphone India - Infibeam.com
V2 on Erodov (proceed with caution!)


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2012)

Sarath said:


> there is a guy selling a V2 on another forum for 4.5k new but no box.
> 
> I'm out of options. After an extensive search I decided on the M50 and found them for 6k too |) but postponed the purchase.
> 
> ...


M50 for 6k? WTF?? Where? I think I'll wait for the M50 to come to stock again, FML.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 15, 2012)

Also there:
Flipkart.com: Panasonic RP-DH1200E-S Headphone: Headphone 
Flipkart.com: Denon AH-D510 Headphone: Headphone



tkin said:


> M50 for 6k? WTF?? Where? I think I'll wait for the M50 to come to stock again, FML.



I postponed the purchase and they got sold. Sorry should have completed the story before getting you excited.

(Some guy had bought an extra pair and was selling it sealed) 

Also pristinenote went from 7k to 9k overnight. 

They are a little balanced though but people have told me they are not analytical and have ample bass. I guess we are not satisfied with ample.  I decided on some Vero Moda cans and I am awaiting a fairy to land from USAland. 

If I had to buy locally I would go with the Sony ones. For some reason they throw immense amount of bass into their cans.  (making it a little muddy though)



tkin said:


> *I think I'll wait for the M50 to come to stock again, FML.*



I dont think the price will come down any time soon. Pristinenote said the same on TE. Especially when the new stock is yet to arrive and takes considerable time to clear. 

Unless $ hits 45 again and AT decides not to sell it for such a premium you wont see the 6.5k price tag again.


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2012)

Its not even available here anymore. Where the hell is my M50??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

^If you'are basshead, Sony XB series mentioned by Sarath is the way to go. *XB*= xtra bass  btw I have heard lot about XB500. And yeah, prices are not gonna cool off very soon. I got my M20 for 2.1k inspite of site's price @ 2.7k


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^If you'are basshead, Sony XB series mentioned by Sarath is the way to go. *XB*= xtra bass  btw I have heard lt about XB500. And yeah, prices are not gonna cool off very soon. I got my M20 for 2.1k inspite of site's price @ 2.7k


I like bass, but not a basshead, I have doubts about Sony cans, don't remember anyone recommending them, its either M50 or Grado SR60i/AD700, damn it


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

lol wait for at least 2 months then


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> lol wait for at least 2 months then


The only choice it seems, PristineNote in TE says M50 will come in stock by end feb or beg march, waiting eagerly


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

^No feb, at least march (take my words). Most of audio items are out of stock. I also wanted to buy pl-21.


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^No feb, at least march (take my words). Most of audio items are out of stock. I also wanted to buy pl-21.


*a1.mzstatic.com/us/r1000/051/Purple/66/d4/26/mzi.esztuhqc.png

I can't take this anymore............   


On a side note, any idea how much a 6 months old Siberia(v1) would fetch me?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

^ I guess its new price is 2700 na?

Max 2k ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^ I guess its new price is 2700 na?
> 
> Max 2k ?


Its 3k now, 2k is quite fair I guess, so 7k+2k, if M50 costs more than 9k I'll burn down pristinenote 

Grado SR80i's are also out of stock, wtf? Doesn't anyone use any descent cans in India anymore??


PS: Is Lynx India good? I've heard some rumors about them but I'm desperate now 

_Last Time M50 went out of stock in July, came in September, so March is a good estimate from you, why so slow?? Not like these stuffs lie around .............._


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

tkin said:


> Its 3k now, 2k is quite fair I guess, so 7k+2k, if M50 costs more than 9k I'll burn down pristinenote



Yeah, this way, it seems better 



tkin said:


> Grado SR80i's are also out of stock, wtf? Doesn't anyone use any descent cans in India anymore??



I am confused myself, how the hell all went out of stock at once?  IIRC M50s are out of stock since early jan.



tkin said:


> PS: Is Lynx India good? I've heard some rumors about them but I'm desperate now



No. their reputation is one of the worst. The owner _Amarbeer_ sucks. Initially I had to buy a specific headphone which was only available at lynx. I better left that option.



tkin said:


> _Last Time M50 went out of stock in July, came in September, so March is a good estimate from you, why so slow?? Not like these stuffs lie around .............._



Already said  

btw Why don't you try amazon?


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yeah, this way, it seems better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw it in amazon, will that price translate to 9k incl shipping and customs? I'll only get it if its so.

Pristine Note officially replied, 1.5 months, 

*laurenoutloud.com/main/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/fuuu_Busted-s512x386-98509.png


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

^Add it in cart and proceed to pre-final step where it shows total cost including customs. If it comes around 200-210$, then fine. 

Guess what, while I was looking for M50 reagrding your matter, I accidently ordered them  Then I had to quickly cancel them lol


----------



## r4gs (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm no audiophile myself, but I did get the chance to personally check out the M50 and AD700 at PristineNote's "store".

Personally, I felt that the AD700 seriously lacked low-end thump and the M50 was a bit muddy in the bass. My uncle, who is a proper audiophile, said the same of the M50s. I certainly wouldn't recommend them, especially at the Rs.8.5k they quoted. The M50 is popular no doubt, the guys said that they run out of stock as fast as they replenish them.

That said, the set I checked out were quite old and used.

You don't need an amp to run either of the sets (M50 and AD700), they run perfectly well off any iPod. I don't know if an amp will help though as PristineNote did have a Maverick-A1 tube amp set up but I didn't have the time to check it out.

From the headphones I've checked out,
Sennheiser PX100 i/ii (bit lacking in detail in the low-end)   ~Rs.3k
Klipsch image S4 (Brilliant set of ear buds but can sound harsh) ~Rs.4k
KOSS PortaPro (Decent overall, seemed to be better than PX100 but didn't spend enough time to be sure) ~Rs.3-4k


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 16, 2012)

Whatever you say, the ones you mentioned don't stand a chance against M50. Also, liking a headphone, as I already mentioned depends upon personal taste and liking.


----------



## r4gs (Feb 16, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Whatever you say, the ones you mentioned don't stand a chance against M50. Also, liking a headphone, as I already mentioned depends upon personal taste and liking.



Very true. Audio quality is very much a matter of personal preference and it is best if you can actually try out the headphone that you want to buy, ideally with the source and music that you want to use.

I wouldn't dismiss the sennheisers and Klipsch that easily, check out this graph,

*bit.ly/y35UcB

As you can see, there is a distinct dip in the M50s signature below the 100Hz mark (bass). Comparatively the Klipsch image S4 has a very flat, albeit boosted, frequency response below 100Hz.

The KOSS Portapro actually has a far smoother signature, which translates into better bass.

Similar graphs of the D1100 will also show you that the bass has been boosted in that set as well, but it is still smooth.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 16, 2012)

Comparing IEM vs a full sized headphone is not fair actually.  Also, koss porta pro also doesn't lies in either category. But yeah, graph wise, S4i outclasses M50.

And D1100 has of course much better bass than M50.


----------



## r4gs (Feb 16, 2012)

Its not about comparing classes of headphones, it is ultimately about sound quality.

Eg., you can't compare the output from an HD202 with that of an S4. A 10k headset like the Storm Sirius is also a waste of money for music.

The main question right now is, is it worth it?

For someone who just wants a good headset to go with his iPod or phone or even a PC, an M50 is too expensive an investment given the capabilities of the player and headphones. If you are an audiophile and want the "purest" audio and spend your days listening to 96KHz FLAC files with fancy amps, the M50 is not good enough and you would want better.

I don't know, something like a good set of in-ears might make much more sense but Tkin doesn't want that and I will respect that. The M50 is nice as it is a closed set, good for travel but really, at what cost?

All I'm trying to say is 8k on an M50 when you specifically want good bass? A waste of money. The graph is testament to that.

As far as I can make out, waiting and saving up a little more for the D1100 seems to be the best option, especially if the M50 is going to take a couple of months to arrive anyway. In the long run it seems to be a much better investment, what is a few lost months in exchange for years of aural bliss?


----------



## sukant (Feb 16, 2012)

@Rags
Firstly the Sirus is 7.5k not 10k  . Absolutely agree with your point that its worthless spending that much if your main priority is music.
I have seen 90% of people swearing by their M50's, going  by that i would not says its a waste investment . And the M50's will sell equally fast as well incase you dont like it.


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Add it in cart and proceed to pre-final step where it shows total cost including customs. If it comes around 200-210$, then fine.
> 
> Guess what, while I was looking for M50 reagrding your matter, I accidently ordered them  Then I had to quickly cancel them lol


ROFL, if you ended up buying them I would have gotten it off your hand(full price) 



r4gs said:


> I'm no audiophile myself, but I did get the chance to personally check out the M50 and AD700 at PristineNote's "store".
> 
> Personally, I felt that the AD700 seriously lacked low-end thump and the M50 was a bit muddy in the bass. My uncle, who is a proper audiophile, said the same of the M50s. I certainly wouldn't recommend them, especially at the Rs.8.5k they quoted. The M50 is popular no doubt, the guys said that they run out of stock as fast as they replenish them.
> 
> ...


That's why I want the M50, porta pro is nice but its really a portable masterpiece, can't stand against full blown studio monitors.



r4gs said:


> Very true. Audio quality is very much a matter of personal preference and it is best if you can actually try out the headphone that you want to buy, ideally with the source and music that you want to use.
> 
> I wouldn't dismiss the sennheisers and Klipsch that easily, check out this graph,
> 
> ...


IEMs are useful for portable audio players, not full blown music listening from pc.

So M50 vs D1100.....



r4gs said:


> Its not about comparing classes of headphones, it is ultimately about sound quality.
> 
> Eg., you can't compare the output from an HD202 with that of an S4. A 10k headset like the Storm Sirius is also a waste of money for music.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, now you are right, I don't want IEMs, can't stand them for more than few hours, plus, not comfortable on the long run, I have PL30s, I listen to portable audio a few hours per week or less, what I want are full fledged cans(nor porta pro like hybrids), how much for D1100 again??


10k right?? My parents are gonna murder me  



sukant said:


> @Rags
> Firstly the Sirus is 7.5k not 10k  . Absolutely agree with your point that its worthless spending that much if your main priority is music.
> I have seen 90% of people swearing by their M50's, going  by that i would not says its a waste investment . And the M50's will sell equally fast as well incase you dont like it.


Till date my foray into good headphones has been limited to PL30(IEM) and Siberia(good looks, good music for 3k, cr@p music overall), so M50 will feel like heavens to me, haven't been spoiled by ultra high end cans yet


----------



## r4gs (Feb 16, 2012)

sukant said:


> @Rags
> Firstly the Sirus is 7.5k not 10k  . Absolutely agree with your point that its worthless spending that much if your main priority is music.
> I have seen 90% of people swearing by their M50's, going  by that i would not says its a waste investment . And the M50's will sell equally fast as well incase you dont like it.



7.5k? Haven't been keeping track. 

I'm only saying the M50s are a waste if you're looking for very good music quality. But yes, the M50s are extremely popular. They're not a bad set by any means and frankly, I would buy that set if it was selling for around 5k. Its something like the Bose IEM, it does sound good, but then its expensive as well.


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Comparing IEM vs a full sized headphone is not fair actually.  Also, koss porta pro also doesn't lies in either category. But yeah, graph wise, S4i outclasses M50.
> 
> And D1100 has of course much better bass than M50.


*i.qkme.me/DR.jpg



r4gs said:


> 7.5k? Haven't been keeping track.
> 
> I'm only saying the M50s are a waste if you're looking for very good music quality. But yes, the M50s are extremely popular. They're not a bad set by any means and frankly, I would buy that set if it was selling for around 5k. Its something like the Bose IEM, it does sound good, but then its expensive as well.


What would you buy for say 7k(max 8k)??


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 16, 2012)

Apply for personal loan. But rate on interest will be high. lol


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Apply for personal loan. But rate on interest will be high. lol


I'm a student, how the hell will I pay? I won't start job till next year


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 16, 2012)

There is know one who can lend you 3k more


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> There is know one who can lend you 3k more


Yeah, my parents, since they are lending me 7k, you can guess where this is going


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 16, 2012)

r4gs said:


> Its not about comparing classes of headphones, it is ultimately about sound quality.
> 
> Eg., you can't compare the output from an HD202 with that of an S4. A 10k headset like the Storm Sirius is also a waste of money for music.
> 
> ...



I completely agree with you. But I think Tkin is not just looking for bass, its for good music with bass as _priority_. But still, I'm not suitable judge to comment M50 Vs D1100.

Also one important thing which I came to know about after buying M20 that one has to keep a good collection of *quality* music to gain from a good set. I notice a huge difference b/w 128 and 320kbps music, leave about FLACs. And I'm very sad that my 99% music collection is 128kbps 



tkin said:


> ROFL, if you ended up buying them I would have gotten it off your hand(full price)



Actually I'd have left it ordered but it didn't showed up the total amount of payment deducted, just finished when I selected "one click buy". 



r4gs said:


> I'm only saying the M50s are a *waste* if you're looking for very good music quality. But yes, the M50s are extremely popular. They're not a bad set by any means and frankly, I would buy that set if it was selling for around 5k. Its something like the Bose IEM, it does sound good, but then its expensive as well.



M50s, if are not best then at least not waste. 



tkin said:


> *i.qkme.me/DR.jpg





~On a side note Tkin, how did your GATE went?


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> *I completely agree with you. But I think Tkin is not just looking for bass, its for good music with bass as priority. But still, I'm not suitable judge to comment M50 Vs D1100.*
> 
> Also one important thing which I came to know about after buying M20 that one has to keep a good collection of *quality* music to gain from a good set. I notice a huge difference b/w 128 and 320kbps music, leave about FLACs. And I'm very sad that my 99% music collection is 128kbps
> 
> ...


You hit it right there, balanced headphones, with emphasis on bass, not a basshead.

Most of my music 320kbps(what I download), the ones that I got from my friends are just awful(as low as 64kbps cr@p).


GATE went cr@ptastic, since I got my job I didn't even prepare for it, the paper was gawd damn easy though


----------



## red dragon (Feb 16, 2012)

@o.p, I did not read the whole thread and do not know about what headphones you are using. 

But one thing I can assure you, not a single headphones is going to make your jaws drop all of a sudden. 
I am no audiophile, but stupid enough to spend more than 50-60k on iem and headphones. 
Not a single headphone/iem(even 25k ones) could make me feel WOW! 
With prolonged listening over months I now can appreciate a good pair of iem or cans. 
And one thing I would like to stress again..... Despite all the hype M50 is not at all a good hp even for a basshead. 
It is extremely claustrophobic, Sennheiser hd25 does not have a great soundstage, but it is far less tiring than M50. 
If you're absolutely sure that you need ONLY bass and don't even give a flying f0ck about music, go for M50, but for a proper basshead hp look into Denons or Ultrasones. 

If I were in your position would have gone for the D1100 blindly or save up a little more and get the amazing hd25.


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2012)

red dragon said:


> @o.p, I did not read the whole thread and do not know about what headphones you are using.
> 
> But one thing I can assure you, not a single headphones is going to make your jaws drop all of a sudden.
> I am no audiophile, but stupid enough to spend more than 50-60k on iem and headphones.
> ...


D1100 is too costly it seems, maybe I'll buy and stick to M50s for some time, later sell them and upgrade to AKG 701s next year when I join a job.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 16, 2012)

Believe me you  are not going to like AKG 701 because your sound signature is totally  different and plus its needs hell of burning.  I advised you to listen them first, if you like it then order the AKG 702.


----------



## aniket.cain (Feb 16, 2012)

^^AKG 702 would be wayyy over his budget. Won't it?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 16, 2012)

tkin said:


> GATE went cr@ptastic, since I got my job I didn't even prepare for it, the paper was gawd damn easy though



CSE ? Calculated score? And yeah paper was easy 



aniket.cain said:


> ^^AKG 702 would be wayyy over his budget. Won't it?



He would be earning then


----------



## aniket.cain (Feb 16, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> CSE ? Calculated score? And yeah paper was easy
> 
> 
> 
> He would be earning then




Ohh. My bad. I thought we were discussing for his immediate purchase.


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Believe me you  are not going to like AKG 701 because your sound signature is totally  different and plus its needs hell of burning.  I advised you to listen them first, if you like it then order the AKG 702.


Where the hell do you people get headphone demos in India? 



aniket.cain said:


> ^^AKG 702 would be wayyy over his budget. Won't it?


I'm contemplating the future, right now, its a race between AD700, M50(waiting game) and D1100(no money) 



dashing.sujay said:


> CSE ? Calculated score? And yeah paper was easy
> 
> 
> 
> He would be earning then


Nah, I didn't, what's done is done, I appeared this year without any preparations at all, next year I'll study harder and appear properly.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 16, 2012)

Why do you have AD700 on the list?


----------



## red dragon (Feb 16, 2012)

@o.p,You are getting seriously confused.
If you are looking for a bassy headphone under 10k,you should limit yourself into the followings,
1.M50
2.Ultrasone HIFI580
3.Denon d1100

Actually M50 does not even come close to the other two.
No point spending 8-9k on M50.
I also had high hopes for M50(due to the hype created by Pristine Note in Indian forums)
but have nothing good to say after actually heard them.
If you can find it for 6k,a decent buy may be...but anything more...not justified at all.
In fact I find all Audiotechnica headphones are overpriced for the sound they offer.

Getting demo in India is almost impossible,unless your friends have them.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 16, 2012)

I would second that, M50 was quoted to me for 6k new sealed. 9k is an unjustifiable price for it. Also it might not be worth an upgrade. 

Also since you are upgrading from the V1, I suggest you look at the ~5k headphones. I have repeated time and again that I too wanted to go for the M50, but I was told by someone that the more you pay, the incriments in improvements also decrease, i.e it wont be proportional to what you pay. Red dragon might be able to throw more light on the issue.

I hence decided to go with the lower sibling M35 from AT and upgrade to Beats HD later on (i know I called it an upgrade  pardon )

@tkin: I think you should not go high end just yet. I have been a little disappointed after spending 11k on IEMs that my reference ones are still my first purchased CX180 @1.5k.

I suggest you take it slowly, It is obvious that once you get one, you might want to upgrade sooner or later. Why climb the mountain in one go when you can camp mid-way and enjoy the view? 



red dragon said:


> @o.p,You are getting seriously confused.



OP is confused and frustrated 



> Where the hell do you people get headphone demos in India?


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2012)

red dragon said:


> @o.p,You are getting seriously confused.
> If you are looking for a bassy headphone under 10k,you should limit yourself into the followings,
> 1.M50
> 2.Ultrasone HIFI580
> ...


Guys, take a look at this:  
Denon AH - D1100 Acoustic Luxury Over-Ear Headphones with 1 year seller Warranty | eBay

The rating makes me afraid, but price is awesome.


PS: Anyone in kolkata own a D1100?



Sarath said:


> I would second that, M50 was quoted to me for 6k new sealed. 9k is an unjustifiable price for it. Also it might not be worth an upgrade.
> 
> Also since you are upgrading from the V1, I suggest you look at the ~5k headphones. I have repeated time and again that I too wanted to go for the M50, but I was told by someone that the more you pay, the incriments in improvements also decrease, i.e it wont be proportional to what you pay. Red dragon might be able to throw more light on the issue.
> 
> ...


M50 is 159$ in amazon, so Pristine Will probably price it at 8k+, denon look like the last option.

PS: Is it worth spending 6.3k for AD700? I mean its not bassy I get it, but since you are saying I should upgrade a little bit now(~5k) then is the AD700 worth it? Else what would you suggest?


----------



## aniket.cain (Feb 16, 2012)

tkin said:


> Guys, take a look at this:
> Denon AH - D1100 Acoustic Luxury Over-Ear Headphones with 1 year seller Warranty | eBay
> 
> The rating makes me afraid, but price is awesome.
> ...



Regarding the eBay listing, the description mentions the name and model as Denon AH-D510. I have read that this sounds like the D1100, but with less bass.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 16, 2012)

Try Denon first if possible. Please don't mind why you people obsessed with Audio Technica or its really appealing you guys. In my case tried few number headphone obviously I borrowed some from my friend, but at-least it's better way to judge because check what  yours ears like and how you feel.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 16, 2012)

^Audition problem.


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Regarding the eBay listing, the description mentions the name and model as Denon AH-D510. I have read that this sounds like the D1100, but with less bass.


Cr@p, missed that, 510 is a lot cheaper than that listing.



NIGHTMARE said:


> Try Denon first if possible. Please don't mind why you people obsessed with Audio Technica or its really appealing you guys. In my case tried few number headphone obviously I borrowed some from my friend, but at-least it's better way to judge because check what  yours ears like and how you feel.


In kolkata? You wish ..........



dashing.sujay said:


> ^Audition problem.


 

*If this keeps up and I can't buy a good headphone around 7k, I'll just buy the Logitech Z623 speakers and call it quits*


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 16, 2012)

tkin said:


> *If this keeps up and I can't buy a good headphone around 7k, I'll just buy the Logitech Z623 speakers and call it quits*



That's like a brave boy  BIG boys like BIG things


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 17, 2012)

> If this keeps up and I can't buy a good headphone around 7k, I'll just buy the Logitech Z623 speakers and call it quits



Good option.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 17, 2012)

hello tkin !

try contacting 'theironhorse' and/or 'blasto' on HFV if you may. grado sr80i could've been a good option, but i personally have an aversion for over-the-ear design 

M50 is retailing for 7450/- on hifimart

but whatever said, i cant agree more with you and others above - settle for some good stereo or 2.1 speakers 

even am on the hunt for a good HP, and had decided upon the M50, but now find myself stumbling after peeking in this thread


----------



## r4gs (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry for the really late reply, someone has to write the magazine you know... 

@Tkin
If I'm absolutely honest, I don't know what I would take for Rs.7k.

Spending 8k now on a set of headphones and then 11k later for another set later seems to be a waste. That is 19k that could have been spent on something brilliant instead of 2 average sets.

As Red Dragon and some others mentioned, don't go by the hype. The M50s are just too expensive for the quality on offer.

Also, don't dismiss the portapros because they're "portable". There is a reason why the design hasn't changed in decades and they might actually sound better than the M50.

*Logitech Z623*,
We did review these some months back,
Earth-shattering bass and loud. You'll like them if all you're going to do is watch movies and play games.

Music sounds decent but the set is too "screechy" when it comes to voices and the bass is not detailed.

I've heard that the Altec Lansing MX6021 is better in the same price range, but I never personally got the chance to check them out.

Either set is a good buy at that price.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

^Isn't MX6021 discontinued?


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> hello tkin !
> 
> try contacting 'theironhorse' and/or 'blasto' on HFV if you may. grado sr80i could've been a good option, but i personally have an aversion for over-the-ear design
> 
> ...


Thanks dude, you are my hero.

I have my eyes set on Corsair SP2500 which I plan to buy later this year, I just realized buying the Z623 won't cut it, I can't buy the SP2500 atm but saving up for it.

*Onward to M50, one question, how reliable is hifi mart? Truth be told.* F* it, shop needs form 50, why gawd why?



r4gs said:


> Sorry for the really late reply, someone has to write the magazine you know...
> 
> @Tkin
> If I'm absolutely honest, I don't know what I would take for Rs.7k.
> ...


623 is good, but as I said on top, I'm planning for the SP2500, since M50 is available, I'll probably order tonight  

From what I can gather from review MX5021 was a legend, MX6021, not so.



dashing.sujay said:


> ^Isn't MX6021 discontinued?


That was MX5021, MX6021 is the replacement model and does not live up to the expectation.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 17, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Regarding the eBay listing, the description mentions the name and model as Denon AH-D510. I have read that this sounds like the D1100, but with less bass.



D510 doesn't even come close to D1100.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

tkin said:


> That was MX5021, MX6021 is the replacement model and does not live up to the expectation.


^oops I was feeling like that


----------



## red dragon (Feb 17, 2012)

I am originally from kolkata, and will be returning by the end of March/early April. 
Drop a pm, will be glad to lend you D1100, SM3, IE8, hd25 and  couple of Grados(yet to arrive) for audition. 
You may not be aware, but Kolkata does have a good number of audiophiles.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2012)

Damn it, Hifivision needs form 50, back to square one.



red dragon said:


> I am originally from kolkata, and will be returning by the end of March/early April.
> Drop a pm, will be glad to lend you D1100, SM3, IE8, hd25 and  couple of Grados(yet to arrive) for audition.
> You may not be aware, but Kolkata does have a good number of audiophiles.


Thanks, really appreciate it, what I am interested are Grado SR80i, HD558 and D1100(apart from M50 and AD700), say, from where do you guys get these?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 17, 2012)

@ tkin - what if i could get it from them and then ship it to you ? does that require any sort of formalities to be completed, for shipping to WB ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> @ tkin - what if i could get it from them and then ship it to you ? does that require any sort of formalities to be completed, for shipping to WB ?


Not sure, usually when I buy stuff from ebay or flipkart they don't need form 50, some sellers mark item as "For Replacement," some don't do anything, high end shippers like Blue dart needs form 50 for "Commercial" shipments, so you probably won't need any forms as long as you mark item as for personal use and mark value as say 200/-

Blue Dart site says this:


> NOTE 1 : PERSONAL SHIPMENTS FOR PERSONAL USE ONLY CAN TRAVEL ON PRINTED DECLARATION WITH CONSIGNEE/SHIPPERS COMPLETE ADDRESS ALONG WITH CONTACT NO OF CONSIGNEE, IDENTIFICATION PROOF WILL GIVE MORE GENUINESS OF SHIPMENT AND WILL HELP IN FASTER CLEARANCE.


Bluedart Express ltd: Regulatory


Thanks for the offer, if anyone can shed any lights on it, it would be great, specially if someone had shipped anything to WB before.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 17, 2012)

complying with blue dart's 'personal use' shipment regulation shouldnt be a problem. i could also talk to hifimart on what could be the best course, and how would they handle the RMA issue if it arises, through me (in which case i might need to keep a copy of the bill), or through you. do let me know if you decide upon the M50. 

on a side note, am started to having second thoughts on it. denon D1100 on ebay looks like a lucrative offer, and given the reviews, it could lead me yet again towards a sinful impulse-purchase 

if you want speakers JUST for music, try circle's arko (100W) for ~7k. i might buy those. those are 2.0 speakers (microlab solo-6C rebadged here). a fellow digit member (freshseasons) has those and gave a good review of them.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> complying with blue dart's 'personal use' shipment regulation shouldnt be a problem. i could also talk to hifimart on what could be the best course, and how would they handle the RMA issue if it arises, through me (in which case i might need to keep a copy of the bill), or through you. do let me know if you decide upon the M50.
> 
> on a side note, am started to having second thoughts on it. denon D1100 on ebay looks like a lucrative offer, and given the reviews, it could lead me yet again towards a sinful impulse-purchase
> 
> if you want speakers JUST for music, try circle's arko (100W) for ~7k. i might buy those. those are 2.0 speakers (microlab solo-6C rebadged here). a fellow digit member (freshseasons) has those and gave a good review of them.


Bleh, D1100s are by gawd costly, why can't I find Grado SR80is anywhere? 

Circle Arko? Hmm, have to go see reviews.

If hifi mart can send the M50s without waybill I'd buy in a heartbeat, but then theres the rma problem.......


Does anyone believe Pristine Note is run by a bunch of idiots? These headphones don't last more than a few weeks, so why not order more, or order as soon as stock goes half


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> on a side note, am started to having second thoughts on it. denon D1100 on ebay looks like a lucrative offer, and given the reviews, it could lead me yet again towards a sinful impulse-purchase
> 
> if you want speakers JUST for music, try circle's arko (100W) for ~7k. i might buy those. those are 2.0 speakers (microlab solo-6C rebadged here). a fellow digit member (freshseasons) has those and gave a good review of them.



How many speakers will you buy? 



tkin said:


> Does anyone believe Pristine Note is run by a bunch of idiots? These headphones don't last more than a few weeks, so why not order more, or order as soon as stock goes half



They have to import it from Japan, may be that's the reason its late, else who wants to ruin their own business.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> How many speakers will you buy?
> 
> 
> 
> They have to import it from Japan, may be that's the reason its late, else who wants to ruin their own business.


I know, but damn thing runs out of stock fast, really fast 

*OK, I have made up my mind, I'm ordering the M35 Tonight.*

What I figure is that since I can't get a good can less of 10k(D1100) and I can't spend that much now(just bought some stuff), I'll settle for a bit less and go straight to the top, next year I'll upgrade to more expensive cans like AKG 702 all together.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

tkin said:


> I know, but damn thing runs out of stock fast, really fast



Demand 



tkin said:


> *OK, I have made up my mind, I'm ordering the M35 Tonight.*
> 
> What I figure is that since I can't get a good can less of 10k(D1100) and I can't spend that much now(just bought some stuff), I'll settle for a bit less and go straight to the top, next year I'll upgrade to more expensive cans like AKG 702 all together.



I like that


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2012)

Big thanks to red dragon, sarath, skywalker5555, NIGHTMARE, Krow, Faun, r4gs, aniket.cain and specially to dashing.sujoy for his help and gharmanaas for his offer to help ship from hifi.



dashing.sujay said:


> Demand
> 
> 
> 
> I like that


Thanks for the help.

PS: What happened to Lynx India? The self proclaimed India's best audio store? Their forum's down, audio section has no stock of anything. RIP lynx. And don't shut the thread off, I'll order tonight from flipkart and post some pics later.

*BTW: One last question guys, will the M35 be a lot better than siberia v1 to justify the purchase?*


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

tkin said:


> Big thanks to red dragon, sarath, skywalker5555, NIGHTMARE, Krow, Faun, r4gs, aniket.cain and specially to dashing.sujoy for his help and gharmanaas for his offer to help ship from hifi.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> ...



Anytime bro 

As I had mentioned, the owner _Amarbeer_ was very arrogant towards his cumstomers. Various complaints against him of rude behaviour, telling lie, selling of faulty products, false marketing and so on. Rest is history!

One thing, do ask from flipkart about RMA handling of M35 before buying.

And hopefully, yeah, it will be a lot better than V1, at least in music performance.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Anytime bro
> 
> As I had mentioned, the owner _Amarbeer_ was very arrogant towards his cumstomers. Various complaints against him of rude behaviour, telling lie, selling of faulty products, false marketing and so on. Rest is history!
> 
> ...


There's Flipkart, or I can buy from ebay, pristinenote selling for 3.8k, itwares selling for 3.7k, now I will probably buy from ebay, I had purchased from Rahul before(noctua U12P) and the experience was good, I'm mailing flipkart atm to know about their rma policy.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

tkin said:


> There's Flipkart, or I can buy from ebay, pristinenote selling for 3.8k, itwares selling for 3.7k, now I will probably buy from ebay, I had purchased from Rahul before(noctua U12P) and the experience was good, I'm mailing flipkart atm to know about their rma policy.



How much for are you getting it from ebay? btw Pristinenote is selling it for 3.5k only, not 3.8k. If possible buy from them, they have got an excellent reputation.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> How much for are you getting it from ebay? btw Pristinenote is selling it for 3.5k only, not 3.8k. If possible buy from them, they have got an excellent reputation.


In ebay, Pristinenote, 3.75k+shipping, itwares 3.7k+shipping.

Not gonna buy from webstore, account transfer is way too big a hassle, moreover I don't have net banking enabled on my account(Axis bank), requires a printed form and all, never bothered. That 200/- I can let go of.

Anyway tell me, is this a good deal compared to the M35?

*www.ebay.in/itm/Koss-Porta-Pro-Red...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item3cc1626cdb

Not comparing the two phones, but just compare value for money, my priority is once again music.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

tkin said:


> In ebay, Pristinenote, 3.75k+shipping, itwares 3.7k+shipping.
> 
> Not gonna buy from webstore, account transfer is way too big a hassle, moreover I don't have net banking enabled on my account(Axis bank), requires a printed form and all, never bothered. That 200/- I can let go of.
> 
> ...



Including shipping it'll make a diff of some 400, which is a good amount. I can transfer for you . Which account do you own?

That's not a good price to be called as "good deal". Its the original price. Morever, don't think elsewhere now or you'll be confused.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 17, 2012)

Just auditioned the Denon 510 and Sennnheiser 448. 

Senny was better but don't know the cost. Really liked the 510 and if 1100 is an upgrade over this then I can understand what you guys were finally talking about. Very comfortable and light too. 

Source: my phone. 320kbps MP3 file.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2012)

Then I go and find this: Warning! Fake Porta Pro discovered | Kool Audiophiles

I'm scared $hitless.



Sarath said:


> Just auditioned the Denon 510 and Sennnheiser 448.
> 
> Senny was better but don't know the cost. Really liked the 510 and if 1100 is an upgrade over this then I can understand what you guys were finally talking about. Very comfortable and light too.
> 
> Source: my phone. 320kbps MP3 file.


DON'T tempt me. How good are the 510 anyway?



dashing.sujay said:


> Including shipping it'll make a diff of some 400, which is a good amount. I can transfer for you . Which account do you own?
> 
> That's not a good price to be called as "good deal". Its the original price. Morever, don't think elsewhere now or you'll be confused.


Still, how will I pay you? The logic comes to same problem, I don't have e banking enabled, enabling it on axis bank will take a week or so, I'm gonna use my dad's credit card


----------



## Sarath (Feb 17, 2012)

@tkin: why did you switch to speakers. Theoretically they are better but practically I could never find them better due to social issues 

Also for music check out Audioengine A2 or still better a Roland model (number I forgot)
~10k

The Z623 makes my room experience an earthquake 
Not a pure audio or rather music inclined speaker. Good for games and movies.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2012)

Sarath said:


> @tkin: why did you switch to speakers. Theoretically they are better but practically I could never find them better due to social issues
> 
> Also for music check out Audioengine A2 or still better a Roland model (number I forgot)
> ~10k
> ...


Cause for some blasted reason, this pathetic country does not import good phones for 7-8k, where are thy Grado SR80i? Or M50? No where, anyway I am back on track, its M35 or Portapro and its going down tonight.

So guys, *Porta Pro vs M35??* Help please.


> Ok guys, I need a fast answer, I'm buying asap, *PortaPro vs M35.*
> 
> My needs are simple, pure music and tight bass, don't care about soundstage much. Sound must be balanced as much as possible, it'll be used with PC.
> 
> ...


----------



## red dragon (Feb 17, 2012)

tkin said:


> Damn it, Hifivision needs form 50, back to square one.
> 
> 
> Thanks, really appreciate it, what I am interested are Grado SR80i, HD558 and D1100(apart from M50 and AD700), say, from where do you guys get these?


Bought all of them from abroad(I am forced to trave a lot),except the IE8(bought it locally)


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Bought all of them from abroad(I am forced to trave a lot),except the IE8(bought it locally)


Good for you


----------



## red dragon (Feb 17, 2012)

tkin said:


> I know, but damn thing runs out of stock fast, really fast
> 
> *OK, I have made up my mind, I'm ordering the M35 Tonight.*
> 
> What I figure is that since I can't get a good can less of 10k(D1100) and I can't spend that much now(just bought some stuff), I'll settle for a bit less and go straight to the top, next year I'll upgrade to more expensive cans like AKG 702 all together.


Did you check the impedance of M35?
You will have to buy an amp to bring up a minimum decent sound from it.
AKG 702 is one of the most difficult hp to amp properly.
Be ready to shell out around 10k for an amp for it.
D1100 is available for 8.9k.
Another hp no one mentioned here,the amazing Shure SH840.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

tkin said:


> Still, how will I pay you? The logic comes to same problem, I don't have e banking enabled, enabling it on axis bank will take a week or so, I'm gonna use my dad's credit card



Don't you own any SBI/PNB account? ATM transfer ftw! 

And yeah, you'll need an amp for M35. If ready, look at Fiio E6 @ 1500/-.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Did you check the impedance of M35?
> You will have to buy an amp to bring up a minimum decent sound from it.
> AKG 702 is one of the most difficult hp to amp properly.
> Be ready to shell out around 10k for an amp for it.
> ...


So my Steelseries Siberia Soundcard can't drive them? Guess I'll go for the portas.

One thing though, I have very sensitive hearing, I listen at so low levels of sound that my friends couldn't hear them properly, so I think I will be able to manage without the amp, specially since I'll drive them from the PC.



dashing.sujay said:


> Don't you own any SBI/PNB account? ATM transfer ftw!
> 
> And yeah, you'll need an amp for M35. If ready, look at Fiio E6 @ 1500/-.


Sorry but my family uses only Axis and HDFC, no go there, I'll buy a good amp later.

*Update:* The red porta pro on ebay is *fake*, look at the spelling on the box, "persinal" listening, plus no mention of red portas anywhere in web.
*img.alibaba.com/wsphoto/v0/367621111/10PCS-Headphones-Headsets-for-MP3-Red-KOSS-PP-KOSS-PORTA-PRO-PortaPro.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

tkin said:


> S o my Steelseries Siberia Soundcard can't drive them? Guess I'll go for the portas.
> 
> One thing though, I have very sensitive hearing, I listen at so low levels of sound that my friends couldn't hear them properly, so I think I will be able to manage without the amp, specially since I'll drive them from the PC.



lol an amp not only increases the levels, rather it _amplifies_ the sound to higher levels with better SQ.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> lol an amp not only increases the levels, rather it _amplifies_ the sound to higher levels with better SQ.


LOL, didn't know that, I knew amps improve SQ but thought increasing level was their only job.

*Ordered the M35 from ebay(Pristinenote), used a 5% off coupon and got it for 3.6k shipped, awaiting delivery.*

I'll buy the amp as soon as I sell of my Siberia, 1.5k can fetch me a good amp right? Nothing fancy.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 17, 2012)

Hmm...congrats...all done and sealed finally. 

Once you get them, do a small review so that it may help others.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

Congos, nice deal 

Yeah, you can go for Fiio E6 as mentioned at 1.5k


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Hmm...congrats...all done and sealed finally.
> 
> Once you get them, do a small review so that it may help others.


Thanks, I'm not much educated about audio equipments, I'll do a pictorial review and some basic tests.



dashing.sujay said:


> Congos, nice deal
> 
> Yeah, you can go for Fiio E6 as mentioned at 1.5k


I'll get it asap.

E6 will be good for my M35 right?


----------



## Sarath (Feb 17, 2012)

could have ordered both from PN and bargained hard 


Spoiler



seriously


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2012)

*Update: Ordered the E6, also from ebay(PristineNote)*



Sarath said:


> could have ordered both from PN and bargained hard
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Sorry, but I don't have ebanking enabled on my card, and dad is completely against buying from websites by using money transfer, so ebay is the only option.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 17, 2012)

Sarath said:


> could have ordered both from PN and bargained hard
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



And by how much? 

@tkin- Congos for E6 too 

lol you ordered them too quickly before letting me reply to your last post.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> And by how much?
> 
> @tkin- Congos for E6 too
> 
> lol you ordered them too quickly before letting me reply to your last post.


LOL, I'm getting impatient day by day, can't wait to pump up some sweet music through the M35s.

PS: I can use the E6 with my PL30 too right?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 18, 2012)

tkin said:


> LOL, I'm getting impatient day by day, can't wait to pump up some sweet music through the M35s.
> 
> PS: I can use the E6 with my PL30 too right?



Haha, I can understand your feelings 

Yeah, why not, you can use it every damn headphone, but not with speakers.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 18, 2012)

tkin said:


> *
> Sorry, but I don't have ebanking enabled on my card, and dad is completely against buying from websites by using money transfer, so ebay is the only option.*


*

Oh that's a pity, PN has excellent feedback and chilled out customer service rep or more like a forum member on TE. 
You could have save 7% on both  But nvm a deal's a deal. Congrats *


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 18, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Oh that's a pity, PN has excellent feedback and chilled out customer service rep or more like a forum member on TE.
> You could have save 7% on both  But nvm a deal's a deal. Congrats



How come 7% ? PN is providing M35 via TE for just 100 bucks less.

@tkin- How much for E6?


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Haha, I can understand your feelings
> 
> Yeah, why not, you can use it every damn headphone, but not with speakers.


Good to know, also I got a customer for the Siberia as well, things are going my way as well.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 18, 2012)

tkin said:


> Good to know, also I got a customer for the Siberia as well, things are going my way as well.



For ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Oh that's a pity, PN has excellent feedback and chilled out customer service rep or more like a forum member on TE.
> You could have save 7% on both  But nvm a deal's a deal. Congrats


I got 5% off on the M35.

And I know about PNs support on TE, they are also giving a wooden Headphone Stand free with M35(for 950/-)but as I had said , no net banking, after I get a job I'll enable net banking for sure.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 18, 2012)

^Wooden stand free?  I never knew that!


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> How come 7% ? PN is providing M35 via TE for just 100 bucks less.
> 
> @tkin- How much for E6?


1670/- incl shipping, no discount coupon for that 

Don't regret a thing 



dashing.sujay said:


> For ?


1.9k incl shipping. Shipping would be 100/-, so 1.8k for me. Not what I had hoped but no use leaving it in home collecting dust.



dashing.sujay said:


> ^Wooden stand free?  I never knew that!


I knew it, with every single Audio Technica headphone  

Sooo sad, I posted in TE(PristineNote thread) about the purchase, if they show good faith and ship the stand(since I got 2 items) it'll be my luck.

Its a mistake, they are giving it for 950/-, cost is 1.3k


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 18, 2012)

tkin said:


> 1670/- incl shipping, no discount coupon for that
> 
> Don't regret a thing
> 
> ...



Hmm, well if counted you could have saved (3600+1670)-(3500+1550) = 220! But its nothing against your "yeaah feeling"  

Its not free with every ATH hp otherwise I'd have also got it with my M20.


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Hmm, well if counted you could have saved (3600+1670)-(3500+1550) = 220! But its nothing against your "yeaah feeling"
> 
> Its not free with every ATH hp otherwise I'd have also got it with my M20.


Yup, I waste more money on junk food that that. 

The stand looks nice, I'll call a local carpenter to make me one. Basic one.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 18, 2012)

congrats tkin ! but you left me alone to play dice on D1100 vs M50.

BTW, the ebay link for D1100 says its D510 in description. the seller is himself confused or what ? i think its the latter, otherwise why would you have lamented on D1100's price ?! 

@ sujay - even my parents ask me the same thing


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> congrats tkin ! but you left me alone to play dice on D1100 vs M50.
> 
> BTW, the ebay link for D1100 says its D510 in description. the seller is himself confused or what ? i think its the latter, otherwise why would you have lamented on D1100's price ?!
> 
> @ sujay - even my parents ask me the same thing


Yeah, I already reported that seller to eBay, b@st@rd trying to cheat us or what? 

I'd say go for M50, look in amazon, M50 got more reviews and buyers, D1100 is nice too, I think an auditioning is necessary to separate those two.

You can also try Senn HD558 and HD598, heard they are good.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 18, 2012)

Alejandro


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 19, 2012)

So Finally You Bought Which One ?????

This is Such a Happening thread in so less Days That Im Not able To Keep Track Of all Its Posts....Can Someone Please List The SOme Good Online Sites To Buy Quality Headphones in India...


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2012)

I bought the M35 and FiiO E6 amp.

You can buy headphones from:
Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India
eBay India - Online Shopping Mall: Free Auctions, Shop/Buy/Sell Mobiles, Cameras, Apparel, Computers, Bollywood Clothes & Indian Products (If you buy from ebay make sure to go for 98%+ sellers and also if you find a deal which looks too good to be true then please post here so we can make sure you're not getting fake, ebay has fake items, be careful)
Theitdepot - India's First IT Online Shopping Store
TheITwares Ecommerce
Flipkart.com: Online Shopping India: Buy Books Online: Mobiles, Cameras, Laptops, Accessories (some items are a bit overpriced)

And more.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 19, 2012)

Cheap Denon On-Ear Headphone-D1100 sales India | Denon On-Ear Headphone-D1100 Themes | Denon On-Ear Headphone-D1100 Accessories review

i WAS Going To Say Check Out This Website ....But Now its of No use to u....but May be for Others Who Are Buying to Headphones may Be It can Helpful for Them..........
and U Bought It From Pristinenote?????........and What was the total price.......????..


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> Cheap Denon On-Ear Headphone-D1100 sales India | Denon On-Ear Headphone-D1100 Themes | Denon On-Ear Headphone-D1100 Accessories review
> 
> i WAS Going To Say Check Out This Website ....But Now its of No use to u....but May be for Others Who Are Buying to Headphones may Be It can Helpful for Them..........
> and U Bought It From Pristinenote?????........and What was the total price.......????..


Total 5.3k incl shipping, I bought from PristineNote's Ebay store, not too fond of bank transfers.

With shipping that D1100 would come to 8.4k, flipkart has them going for 8.9k anyway, but its way over my budget from the start, not to mention I'd miss the amps as well.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 19, 2012)

tkin said:


> Total 5.3k incl shipping, I bought from PristineNote's Ebay store, not too fond of bank transfers.
> 
> With shipping that D1100 would come to 8.4k, flipkart has them going for 8.9k anyway, but its way over my budget from the start, not to mention I'd miss the amps as well.



No Its Final Price ...No Shipping Cost....8.2k......Cash On Delivery......what u Say I was going For Audio Technica Ath M50..is It Better Than M50???


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> No Its Final Price ...No Shipping Cost....8.2k......Cash On Delivery......what u Say I was going For Audio Technica Ath M50..is It Better Than M50???


Hover your mouse above the shipping information link, it says 100/- all India shipping.

ATH M50 is the M50 we are talking about, we just don't bother with the ATH part, its a good headphone, very good indeed, its closed type, so you get small soundstage but plenty of bass, if you want sound stage but do not care about much bass(can't have both) then go for Audio Techinca AD700.

PS: Where are you getting the M50 from? They are unavailable most places except here: Audio-Technica ATH-M50 Professional Closed-Back Studio Headphones

Buy them asap, they will go out of stock soon.

And one more thing, PristineNote, the official distro of Audio Technica in India gives one year warranty for headphones that are imported by them, if Hifimart imports headphones separately then you have to claim warranty from them, can't get warranty from PrisitineNote. Something to think about.

BTW, /OT but take a look at this for IEMs:



Spoiler



*img.elektrokrishna.com/images/35652652183036692943.png


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 19, 2012)

m50 or denon 100 ????...BTW thnx for that List Really Helpful For Future Use......Coz i WAS Interested in Buying Closed Type Headphones????..No im Surely Interested in bass Not Overpowering But Just Like u Mentioned In Ur Thread....


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> m50 or denon 100 ????...BTW thnx for that List Really Helpful For Future Use......Coz i WAS Interested in Buying Closed Type Headphones????..No im Surely Interested in bass Not Overpowering But Just Like u Mentioned In Ur Thread....


I'd say since M50 is not available ATM get the denons, or you can wait out and get the M50 when it comes in march.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 19, 2012)

@ tkin - i just mailed my query to that ebay seller y'day, but i get the feeling that either he wont reply or it would be some gibberish.

and finally, i think i would place the order for M50 today itself over at hifimart. i really should try out these closed-back HPs over other very good open-back ones for now. just feeling so. also, your concern over the stocks-issue has got me scared, and the current price of it at HFM is too good to ignore 

@ ricky - if you stay at mumbai, just give a try for D1100 at alfa.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> @ tkin - i just mailed my query to that ebay seller y'day, but i get the feeling that either he wont reply or it would be some gibberish.
> 
> and finally, i think i would place the order for M50 today itself over at hifimart. i really should try out these closed-back HPs over other very good open-back ones for now. just feeling so. also, your concern over the stocks-issue has got me scared, and the current price of it at HFM is too good to ignore
> 
> @ ricky - if you stay at mumbai, just give a try for D1100 at alfa.


That guy selling D510 as D1100? I'd be careful to deal with him.

And go ahead and order the M50 asap, it won't be available for long. Price is sweet.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 19, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> @ tkin - i just mailed my query to that ebay seller y'day, but i get the feeling that either he wont reply or it would be some gibberish.
> 
> and finally, i think i would place the order for M50 today itself over at hifimart. i really should try out these closed-back HPs over other very good open-back ones for now. just feeling so. also, your concern over the stocks-issue has got me scared, and the current price of it at HFM is too good to ignore
> 
> @ ricky - if you stay at mumbai, just give a try for D1100 at alfa.



I Live in Punjab.......And In My City Their is No Chance to Try Hp.....Other Than Sennheisers 418 .....dats it.......

@tkin No , I was planning to buy  m50 from Hifimart.......

I was Searching The Internet Between Sony XB500 vs Denon 1100 or m50 ...and that guy in some forum done Full Review On These headphones ...and He Suggested To buy XB500 and just wanted to ask is it good HP....coz its half the Price of Other Headphones plus its Locally Available in Sony Showroom here....(although not for Demo)......


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2012)

How much are they asking for XB500? AFAIK sony headphones have good bass but the rest of the soundstage  is not as good similarly priced Audio-techinca/Denon/Sennheiser phones.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 19, 2012)

@ ricky - i see. you could well buy M50 from hifimart. very reliable portal.

@ tkin - what thoughts pop-up in your mind about this seller/deal ?

Denon AH D 1100 | eBay

as you might've guessed, i still havent placed the order for M50. hehe, in same old 'buyer's dilemma'. heck, am thinking to get both of these and then sell off the one which i find 'slightly' off-taste. what a waste !


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 19, 2012)

tkin said:


> How much are they asking for XB500? AFAIK sony headphones have good bass but the rest of the soundstage  is not as good similarly priced Audio-techinca/Denon/Sennheiser phones.



around 3.5k !!!!

and about hifimart....is That a trusted Website.....I Mean Do they have Good Reputation...??????


----------



## Sarath (Feb 19, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> around 3.5k !!!!
> 
> and about hifimart....is That a trusted Website.....I Mean Do they have Good Reputation...??????



Can you give us a link for the XB500?

They are really good phones. The only problem is a muddy bass. When bass kicks in it overpowers everything else. - I got this from heaqdfi forums.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 19, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Can you give us a link for the XB500?
> 
> They are really good phones. The only problem is a muddy bass. When bass kicks in it overpowers everything else. - I got this from heaqdfi forums.



Actually i was Going To buy From Local Dealer of Sony Products...and Not From online...


----------



## Sarath (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh ok, do they the XB700 too?


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> @ ricky - i see. you could well buy M50 from hifimart. very reliable portal.
> 
> @ tkin - what thoughts pop-up in your mind about this seller/deal ?
> 
> ...


Deal looks fishy, cause its a listing by an individual like us, that guys not a seller or retailer, he says box pack but still I'd stay away from such a seller, it could be a fake as far as I think cause no product images are given. It could be used as well.

If its imported from USA you won't get warranty here, deal says nothing about warranty.

Also no return policy mentioned.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 19, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> around 3.5k !!!!
> 
> and about hifimart....is That a trusted Website.....I Mean Do they have Good Reputation...??????



yes. hifimart has got a good repute among A/V enthusiasts.




tkin said:


> Deal looks fishy, cause its a listing by an individual like us, that guys not a seller or retailer, he says box pack but still I'd stay away from such a seller, it could be a fake as far as I think cause no product images are given. It could be used as well.
> 
> If its imported from USA you won't get warranty here, deal says nothing about warranty.
> 
> Also no return policy mentioned.



alright. am at arm's length now from this deal


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 20, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Oh ok, do they the XB700 too?



no they Dont have Xb700.........Im keep jumping From Xb700 to M50 to Denon 1100. and then to Xb700.....Infinite loop is going On....Their is No Loop Counter......Cmon My Guess is That It Will Return To Some Error!!!!!!

i Was Reading In Some Forum Their it Was Mention M50 is more Towards Neutral Sound  best For Studios And Denon 1100 is More Fun Loving Bassy headphones.....So im More Inclined towards Denon 1100 !!!!.....Actually i m Gonna Buy in 4-5 Days And That Time Which Ever Headphones Will First Come to My mind i Will buy that...Cause Its Never Ending Dilemna


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 20, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> no they Dont have Xb700.........Im keep jumping From Xb700 to M50 to Denon 1100. and then to Xb700.....Infinite loop is going On....Their is No Loop Counter......Cmon My Guess is That It Will Return To Some Error!!!!!!
> 
> i Was Reading In Some Forum Their it Was Mention M50 is more Towards Neutral Sound  best For Studios And Denon 1100 is More Fun Loving Bassy headphones.....So im More Inclined towards Denon 1100 !!!!.....Actually i m Gonna Buy in 4-5 Days And That Time Which Ever Headphones Will First Come to My mind i Will buy that...Cause Its Never Ending Dilemna



actually M50s being studio monitors have a good advantage to them - they can be Eq'ed pretty well ! whenever you need some head-shattering bass, just use your equaliser and the M50 would fulfill your need without breaking a sweat. now there are times when you are not listening to, or dont want to listen to bassy songs, but some other genres wherein more than just a bit of bass spoils the mood. with D1100, i read there's very little you could do to lessen its boomy bass, even with an equaliser. hence, i feel M50 could well be a 'flexible' kind-of headphone that you could tweak around with. 

but ofcourse, all this is not my first-hand experience; only got to know from users


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 20, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> actually M50s being studio monitors have a good advantage to them - they can be Eq'ed pretty well ! whenever you need some head-shattering bass, just use your equaliser and the M50 would fulfill your need without breaking a sweat. now there are times when you are not listening to, or dont want to listen to bassy songs, but some other genres wherein more than just a bit of bass spoils the mood. with D1100, i read there's very little you could do to lessen its boomy bass, even with an equaliser. hence, i feel M50 could well be a 'flexible' kind-of headphone that you could tweak around with.
> 
> but ofcourse, all this is not my first-hand experience; only got to know from users


 Yeah that seems to be Valid reason to to buy m50...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 20, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> Yeah that seems to be Valid reason to to buy m50...



so, ready to dive in ?


----------



## Sarath (Feb 20, 2012)

@tkin: why did you switch to speakers. Theoretically they are better but practically I could never find them better due to social issues 

Also for music check out Audioengine A2 or still better a Roland model (number I forgot)
~10k

The Z623 makes my room experience an earthquake 
Not a pure audio or rather music inclined speaker. Good for games and movies.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

Sarath said:


> @tkin: why did you switch to speakers. Theoretically they are better but practically I could never find them better due to social issues
> 
> Also for music check out Audioengine A2 or still better a Roland model (number I forgot)
> ~10k
> ...


I have my eyes on Corsair SP2500, heard that those are great.

Now to answer your question, I need the speakers for summer, when the temps sore upto 37-38c here, wearing headphone is very uncomfortable, specially closed ones(hence I am buying a portapro soon), I mainly used speakers at that time.

Audio engine A2 is nice but they don't have woofers, I'd need those for gaming, so SP2500 it is, I'll probably dive down at the end of this year(if I get to stay in my hometown after joining my job).

And about social issues, I have my own room, more like my sanctum, and its pretty much soundproof 



ricky641b said:


> Yeah that seems to be Valid reason to to buy m50...


Just go ahead and buy them already.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 20, 2012)

That was an old post stuck in tapatalk. 

BTW wanted to ask everyone, how  are the Klispch Image one?

I'm getting them for 6.4k


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

Sarath said:


> That was an old post stuck in tapatalk.
> 
> BTW wanted to ask everyone, how  are the Klispch Image one?
> 
> I'm getting them for 6.4k


I'd say not, not much reviews for them.

Get M50 or D1100. Even the Grado SR80i, they'll come soon to pristinenote(march/april).


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 20, 2012)

Bad News Guys...At least For me......i Asked My Parents To Give 7500 For ATH M50...they Said Strictly Said No No!!!!...Now MY Budget Goes Down To 4k....and dat is The Final Not Even Penny More Than That.....i m very sorry To Waste Everybody's and My Own Time Regarding That..Now Can U plz Give me best Suggestion in this budget ????.......


----------



## red dragon (Feb 20, 2012)

@gormaanas,clean your inbox mate.



Sarath said:


> That was an old post stuck in tapatalk.
> 
> BTW wanted to ask everyone, how  are the Klispch Image one?
> 
> I'm getting them for 6.4k


Bloated and muddy bass.
Similar to S4.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> Bad News Guys...At least For me......i Asked My Parents To Give 7500 For ATH M50...they Said Strictly Said No No!!!!...Now MY Budget Goes Down To 4k....and dat is The Final Not Even Penny More Than That.....i m very sorry To Waste Everybody's and My Own Time Regarding That..Now Can U plz Give me best Suggestion in this budget ????.......


The answer is in front of your eyes, M35 all the way.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 20, 2012)

red dragon said:


> @gormaanas,clean your inbox mate.
> 
> 
> Bloated and muddy bass.
> Similar to S4.



Thanks for that 

That helped me free myself from an irresistable desire to buy them when I'm already in huge debt 

Postponed to March now. 

BTW I have a Sony wireless stereo headset (yes that's it, it has no model number) 'coz of which I finally understand what muddy bass is. 

Are there any headphones that are bassy, but don't sound muddy or bloated?
For around 5k. I am a basshead and am readily disappointed if the phones sound neutral or bass light no matter how good they are. It's got more to do with the kind of music I listen too.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Thanks for that
> 
> That helped me free myself from an irresistable desire to buy them when I'm already in huge debt
> 
> ...


The only one you can get for 5k(well 3.7k) is M35. with a well balanced bass.

Or you can spend a bit more and go for M50.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 20, 2012)

Is that all? I am not so sure if they are really bassy. I am waiting for your inputs on the same. When are you getting yours delivered? 

 My options were like I said, M50, Klipsch Image One, M35(?), Beats Solo HD - if I could afford them. Also looked at the XB500 for some time but the bass is too bloated in them. I am really confused. But we will leave it for another day. 

I have also the Denon 1000 in the list. Will start afrest when I build up the cash. 

You are lucky, you can ask your parents. If I do that I will most likely be grounded 

There's a guy selling Beats Solo HD for 10k


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Is that all? I am not so sure if they are really bassy. I am waiting for your inputs on the same. When are you getting yours delivered?
> 
> My options were like I said, M50, Klipsch Image One, M35(?), Beats Solo HD - if I could afford them. Also looked at the XB500 for some time but the bass is too bloated in them. I am really confused. But we will leave it for another day.
> 
> ...


Not entirely, I got 5k from my parents for my B'day, had some cash on my hands, so bought these.

For 5k you can't get $hit here, atleast get 9k(M50 and D1100 both sell for 9k).

But you can do one thing, get the M35 and an amp with it, like I did.


My Headphones have reached kolkata, probably gonna get them tomorrow.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 20, 2012)

tkin said:


> The answer is in front of your eyes, M35 all the way.



When u will get the m35 ....Review It For us After Some Burn in..that Wuld Really Help Us guys To Buy That or Not!!!!.....is ATH T500 with Amp better than that Or Just Same!!!!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> When u will get the m35 ....Review It For us After Some Burn in..that Wuld Really Help Us guys To Buy That or Not!!!!.....is ATH T500 with Amp better than that Or Just Same!!!!!


Anything under 5k will sound better with an AMP believe.

And yes, I'll do a review after burn in, but I am no audio techie, most you will get out of me is a non specific SQ review.

I'll test them with some trance(cynic project), evanesence, daft punk(my fav), some 720p movies, and finally Alan wake and Darkness II.


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 20, 2012)

tkin said:


> Anything under 5k will sound better with an AMP believe.
> 
> And yes, I'll do a review after burn in, but I am no audio techie, most you will get out of me is a non specific SQ review.
> 
> I'll test them with some trance(cynic project), evanesence, daft punk(my fav), some 720p movies, and finally Alan wake and Darkness II.


i m Also Not An Audio Phile . I just Want Review Some Non-Audio Phile.....Coz All these techy Words Im Not Able To understand at least most of them......

The Best Headphones For Students: Broke-Ass Edition

See This Link Is Their Headphones Mentioned are of Any GOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 21, 2012)

@ red dragon - inbox spic-n-span now !

could someone tell me where could i get the D2000 here ? unable to find anywhere. but have PMed pristine note. will wait for his reply.

interestingly, i read a few threads y'day on M50 vs D2000, and M50 came out as a well-balanced can, while the D2000, which shows is a good phone which ever-so-increasingly gets better-and-better with time, and is a power hungry headphone. 

so for me now, its either D1100 + M50, or the D2000. am leaning more towards the former combo.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

Go for former.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 21, 2012)

yes yes....quite tempting


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> yes yes....quite tempting


If you are willing to shell out enough for M50+D1100, why not AKG 702?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 21, 2012)

that's because am wary on the following points :

1. open-back design
2. more expenses involved later which included tube amp, etc
3. its better suited for instrumentals and acoustic stuff than metal or rock
4. was thinking of using the D1100 for outings mostly, and M50 with the PC. AKG's price alone would be a bit higher than the two together.

but still, i would contact AKG & Denon India today and will let you all know.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> that's because am wary on the following points :
> 
> 1. open-back design
> 2. more expenses involved later which included tube amp, etc
> ...


If you want portability(walking, jogging) then the denon won't cut it, its too big, get the Koss portaPro.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 21, 2012)

gadbad ho gayi, seeti baj gayi.......hifimart just confirmed now that the M50s stand sold ! 
seems now i only have pristine note's shoulders to rest my head on.

no by outings i meant while travelling in car, train, or to somewhere outstation.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> gadbad ho gayi, seeti baj gayi.......hifimart just confirmed now that the M50s stand sold !
> seems now i only have pristine note's shoulders to rest my head on.
> 
> no by outings i meant while travelling in car, train, or to somewhere outstation.


Bad luck dude, earlier I said in this thread to snatch them up asap.

And about pristinenote, don't get your hopes up, they said possibly end march(still couldn't confirm it).

Ever thought about HD558 and HD598?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 21, 2012)

oh so even they dont have it ?! aargh.....

i will talk to hifimart about probability of restocking and availability at 'groupbuy' price. 

no never considered the senns. seems like will have to again through the mire of reviews


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> oh so even they dont have it ?! aargh.....
> 
> i will talk to hifimart about probability of restocking and availability at 'groupbuy' price.
> 
> no never considered the senns. seems like will have to again through the mire of reviews


Heard the 598 was good, so is the 558.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 21, 2012)

will look into them. thanks !


----------



## Sarath (Feb 21, 2012)

Extremegamer has the 558


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Extremegamer has the 558


Don't see him online these days.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 21, 2012)

So much of discussion in two days! My net is gone, a$$ failtel!  

Anyways, whoever is thinking of buying XB700/500, be ready for some _dhoom dhoom_ muddy bass. Its got some kind of _overpowering_ bass. So, proper bassheads, try out 1100 (Sarath).

@tkin - waiting for your m35


----------



## Sarath (Feb 21, 2012)

tkin would really appreciate a review like this > *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/139674-brainwavz-m1-value-money-earphones.html

I know a little to technical and hi-fi for people like us, atleast for me  but something is better than nothing.

Also I was thinking we could do a small review on Siberia V1 which are an amazing set and much in demand.  I remember asking you for my purchase decision and it really helped.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 21, 2012)

Just a few words on AKG 702,they're extremely difficult to drive, and even with semi decent amping bassheads will be disappointed.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> So much of discussion in two days! My net is gone, a$$ failtel!
> 
> Anyways, whoever is thinking of buying XB700/500, be ready for some _dhoom dhoom_ muddy bass. Its got some kind of _overpowering_ bass. So, proper bassheads, try out 1100 (Sarath).
> 
> @tkin - waiting for your m35


Aramex f'n screwed with my delivery, lets see, shipped on 18th, reached kolkata yesterday, still not delivered, website shows "Out for delivery," delivery my foot, whenever I call them, they say its going to be delivered today, keeps saying that even at 8PM, what? Aramex does overnight delivery?


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 21, 2012)

Guys plz tell between m35 or ath t500???...which is better they are under same price range......


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

Sarath said:


> tkin would really appreciate a review like this > *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/139674-brainwavz-m1-value-money-earphones.html
> 
> I know a little to technical and hi-fi for people like us, atleast for me  but something is better than nothing.
> 
> Also I was thinking we could do a small review on Siberia V1 which are an amazing set and much in demand.  I remember asking you for my purchase decision and it really helped.


As soon as Aramex pulls its head out of its @$$  

Do the review on siberia, they are amazing phones.

PS: DTDC got my siberia all the way to silchar today, i.e in less that 24hrs(shipped yesterday at 8PM), to a town having no airport, its going to be delivered tomorrow, while Aramex can't deliver stuff to kolkata in 4 days, a city which has an airport.



red dragon said:


> Just a few words on AKG 702,they're extremely difficult to drive, and even with semi decent amping bassheads will be disappointed.


He can buy a E11 for that.



ricky641b said:


> Guys plz tell between m35 or ath t500???...which is better they are under same price range......


I'd say M35, based on reviews, but no idea about T500.

Mukherjee has T500, maybe I'll get him to give me a demo and compare the two later.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 21, 2012)

Should have asked PN to ship it from BD or DTDC. Many people request them to skimp Aramex? 

But Aramex directly competes with the Indian Postal Service and wins it too. It delivers 23seconds before than had it been shipped with Indian Post.



Spoiler



Sorry to Indian Post. They are actually better than Aramex. Atleast you are not paying a premium for sub par service


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Should have asked PN to ship it from BD or DTDC. Many people request them to skimp Aramex?
> 
> But Aramex directly competes with the Indian Postal Service and wins it too. It delivers 23seconds before than had it been shipped with Indian Post.
> 
> ...


Doesn't bother me, If I don't get it by 25th, I get my money back from ebay, I'll just go ahead and buy the M50 then(already arranged for enough cash, just wanted to buy the Portapro, so bought the M35 instead), if I don't get it by tomorrow I'll just have to call up PristineNote.

Their local head office is close to my house, I am willing to pick it up myself, but they are not forwarding my calls to local office, all calls getting routed to CC @ HO  and they keep saying today, today, today, f'n b@st@rds


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 21, 2012)

tkin said:


> As soon as Aramex pulls its head out of its @$$
> 
> Do the review on siberia, they are amazing phones.
> 
> ...


 I wuld be Very Thankful to u ..iF u can Do That...Anyway Best of Luck for M35....i wish U Get it Soon!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2012)

I know how my parcel was delayed too and it was meant for someone else. Damn, next order I paid for metro plus shipping to be sure.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

Faun said:


> I know how my parcel was delayed too and it was meant for someone else. Damn, next order I paid for metro plus shipping to be sure.


Yeah, apparently they took street code as my pincode and are sending it there, right now says wrong address, delivery rescheduled, I'm gonna call them next thing tomorrow and gonna get the package myself if I have to.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 21, 2012)

@ tkin - another feather on their cap ! aramex believes in consistentcy (ie, consistently lousy, cuss-word affectionate service).



Sarath said:


> tkin would really appreciate a review like this > *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/139674-brainwavz-m1-value-money-earphones.html
> 
> I know a little to technical and hi-fi for people like us, atleast for me  but something is better than nothing.
> 
> Also I was thinking we could do a small review on Siberia V1 which are an amazing set and much in demand.  I remember asking you for my purchase decision and it really helped.



seems its good time to sell mine 



red dragon said:


> Just a few words on AKG 702,they're extremely difficult to drive, and even with semi decent amping bassheads will be disappointed.



exactly ! even the D2000s are said to be power-hungry.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> @ tkin - another feather on their cap ! aramex believes in consistentcy (ie, consistently lousy, cuss-word affectionate service).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully I can get retrieve them from the head office tomorrow before it goes out with the idiot courier.

PS: They got my address wrong, also I had not received any calls from them, so either PristineNote f'd up or aramex, my money is on aramex. But if PristineNote got my address wrong guess who gets a 1 star rating in ebay??


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> Hopefully I can get retrieve them from the head office tomorrow before it goes out with the idiot courier.
> 
> PS: They got my address wrong, also I had not received any calls from them, so either PristineNote f'd up or aramex, my money is on aramex. But if PristineNote got my address wrong guess who gets a 1 star rating in ebay??



i am inclined to believe that aramex is the culprit, because even i have experienced their service-style (but fortunately not as bad as what you are going through), and many others have similar complaints. hope it gets resolved by today.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> i am inclined to believe that aramex is the culprit, because even i have experienced their service-style (but fortunately not as bad as what you are going through), and many others have similar complaints. hope it gets resolved by today.


Called them up, said my address was incomplete, gave them my address and phone no. I want that package by today 

Look what aramex brought for me(after lots of hassle):


*Audio Technica M35(M50 was out of stock ):*

*i.imgur.com/GqfNk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/MEZCa.jpg

*i.imgur.com/1ZfIK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/5Guea.jpg




*FiiO E6:*

*i.imgur.com/RIQnM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LyzUC.jpg

*i.imgur.com/qHXkL.jpg


*Initial impressions:*

*M35:* Awesome, I'm hearing new instruments in my songs, and its not even burnt in yet, clear but punchy bass, responds very well to software equalizer(Xear 3d for my Siberia soundcard), voices in songs are very clear, well balanced sound.

*E6:* Nice little device, equalizer settings work really well(EQ2 only, EQ1 sucks, bass booms too much), and I love the volume control, gives me inline volume control, which I got used to with my siberias, this nifty little device serve another purpose, I have sensitive hearing, without the amp I have to listen with windows volume set to 5 and WMP volume set to 5 as well, and it does not allow me to tune the volume, with the amp I can control volume to suit my needs, the amp will also allow me to plug my IEMs to PC(which otherwise sound too loud).


I am also hating the M35, the music bug has bit me finally, from now on its audio upgrade all the way  

*Review coming soon.*


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> Called them up, said my address was incomplete, gave them my address and phone no. I want that package by today
> 
> Look what aramex brought for me(after lots of hassle):
> 
> ...



Very Nice Pics...And Clears Several Things For me!!!!...I Think bass is Enough Which I want!!!!!!!!!.....and Definitely Gonna Buy Fiio E6.....And I Forgot What Was The Final Cost!!!!...Including Both!!!!!...


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> Very Nice Pics...And Clears Several Things For me!!!!...I Think bass is Enough Which I want!!!!!!!!!.....and Definitely Gonna Buy Fiio E6.....And I Forgot What Was The Final Cost!!!!...Including Both!!!!!...


Thanks, final cost for me was 3650+1650=5300/-

Get the FiiO E6 asap, it makes the sound more clear, I'm not a audio techie so do not know the exact term for this, but it just sounds so clear now and bassy as well 

You can buy the E6 from ebay or Erodov.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> Thanks, final cost for me was 3650+1650=5300/-
> 
> Get the FiiO E6 asap, it makes the sound more clear, I'm not a audio techie so do not know the exact term for this, but it just sounds so clear now and bassy as well
> 
> You can buy the E6 from ebay or Erodov.



surprising to know that E6 (its more like, E - *6*  ?!) could bring forth such prominence in soundstage and instrument-separation too (i think you are talking about clearer mids), when all i could feel from my IEM + PMP + E6 combo was just stronger pillow-bashing on your ears (ie, a fuller bass).

enjoy, enjoy....am coming soon to join you


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> surprising to know that E6 (its more like, E - *6*  ?!) could bring forth such prominence in soundstage and instrument-separation too (i think you are talking about clearer mids), when all i could feel from my IEM + PMP + E6 combo was just stronger pillow-bashing on your ears (ie, a fuller bass).
> 
> enjoy, enjoy....am coming soon to join you


Did you try the EQ2 mode? I feel its the best, EQ1 turns the bass into a river of mud, and EQ3 is plain cr@p, also as I had said M35 responds well to Software Equalizer that came with my siberia soundcard(called Xear 3d). I had read review before, E6 is good for 1.5k, now it can't compete with 5k E11 in anyway though.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> Did you try the EQ2 mode? I feel its the best, EQ1 turns the bass into a river of mud, and EQ3 is plain cr@p, also as I had said M35 responds well to Software Equalizer that came with my siberia soundcard(called Xear 3d). I had read review before, E6 is good for 1.5k, now it can't compete with 5k E11 in anyway though.



exactly ! EQ2 is the best mode on E6. but then i feel E6 is meant more for IEMs and for a complacent, rugged kind-of use, which exactly fulfills the reason why i bought it. for cans like your M35, it would be better to feed them more (refined) power, like of the E11, to bring out the tonal nuances as well as some quality bass.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> exactly ! EQ2 is the best mode on E6. but then i feel E6 is meant more for IEMs and for a complacent, rugged kind-of use, which exactly fulfills the reason why i bought it. for cans like your M35, it would be better to feed them more (refined) power, like of the E11, to bring out the tonal nuances as well as some quality bass.


You're right, but I never used an amp before, so didn't want to jump to the high end right away, I'm gonna buy a portapro or a Brainwavz M4 next month and use the amp for that cause my Nokia 5800 outputs sound like a drunk biatch, its mainly for that and used as an inline volume control for my cans, the M35 is 65ohms only, anything can drive this, I'll get the E11 after getting my hands on the M50.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> You're right, but I never used an amp before, so didn't want to jump to the high end right away, I'm gonna buy a portapro or a Brainwavz M4 next month and use the amp for that cause my Nokia 5800 outputs sound like a drunk biatch, its mainly for that and used as an inline volume control for my cans, the M35 is 65ohms only, anything can drive this, I'll get the E11 after getting my hands on the M50.



a well thought-out course !


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 22, 2012)

Try with FLAC songs crystal checking with different track.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> Aramex f'n screwed with my delivery, lets see, shipped on 18th, reached kolkata yesterday, still not delivered, website shows "Out for delivery," delivery my foot, whenever I call them, they say its going to be delivered today, keeps saying that even at 8PM, what? Aramex does overnight delivery?



Aramex played evil games even in my case! 



Sarath said:


> Should have asked PN to ship it from BD or DTDC. Many people request them to skimp Aramex?



PN has deal only with Aramex. I had asked PN to ship it with any other courier, then he said, shipping charges would be extra for them. I was even ready for that, but my order had already been shipped.

@tkin - Congrats on getting M35, FINALLY


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Aramex played evil games even in my case!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, now I gotta buy a portapro, went to musicworld today, saw two portapro anniversary editions there in december, sold out, I'm so mad.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 23, 2012)

Hmm..good days are gone for audio lovers!


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Hmm..good days are gone for audio lovers!


Hey, shoabroadonline(ICCworld) is giving me a quote of 3k for the portapro, is ICCworld trusted?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 23, 2012)

IIRC ICCworld is pretty same as SnS. 3k is good, but do confirm about warranty & RMA handling.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> IIRC ICCworld is pretty same as SnS. 3k is good, but do confirm about warranty & RMA handling.


They already say in the form that I'll have to pay for shipping incase I want to claim rma, I'll mail koss today to see if they have ay option for overseas rma.

I might be going to singapore this june, in that case I'll get it from there, should cost less.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 24, 2012)

*@ tkin* - PortaPro would be for portable use to you ?!


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> *@ tkin* - PortaPro would be for portable use to you ?!


Yup.

Now I have to make a choice.

Porta Pro: Awesome bass, good sound signature, and soundstage, balanced "fun" sound, portable, comfy, and its a legend(30yr old headphone), its a sort of collectors item. For cons: Its costing 2x the price, plus no warranty here.

PX100 II: Good sound signature like Portapro, a bit darker sound, but tighter than portas, portable and comfy, and has 2 yrs Indian warranty, price is justifiable as it costs as much as US counterpart here as Senn has official presence in India.

Cost for both is 3k(Koss by ICCWorld shopabroad), Senn is available locally.

Someone suggest please, am inclined towards the senn for warranty.


----------



## gulati.ishank (Feb 24, 2012)

tkin said:


> Yup.
> 
> Now I have to make a choice.
> 
> ...



Ultra Portable Shootout: PX100, PX200, PortaPro, K404, V-Jays, Tracks, Oldskool, and HD238 | Headfonia
Found this link a few days before, hope it helps.
Also consider V-JAYS for a portable headphone.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 24, 2012)

I got *Bose QuietComfort 3*. Testing them now and they are quite kickass. Downside - no battery, no music. Has a spare chargeable battery though. Battery lasts for 20 hours they say. This is just my first day. Will post further details when I test them more. Music sounds great. Yet to test movies.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh yes, finally Portapro comes home:

*i.imgur.com/46DL9.jpg

*i.imgur.com/UBLmB.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BFGRn.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mzRAe.jpg

*i.imgur.com/h1cHL.jpg

*First Impressions:* Beyond groovy man, this is unbelievable, this HP is sold at 17 Pounds in UK, thats 1.3k, for 1.3k this is just a steal, bass is awesome, its different from M35, its more lively, more warm, its fun, the soundstage is very good, very balanced sound, isolation is non existent, but its open type, I turned the fan off in my room in this heat just to listen to the sound, hell yeah. And voice is more clearer than M35, this is what open headphones are all about.

This is teh cake!!  

I will buy more of this if it ever breaks, I will keep using this phone till I die, or the company dies.

PS: I got ripped off for this, had to buy it for 4k, it used to sell for 3.6k in flipkart, its imported by Betta, and its available in select shops, this is the list. I had to buy it for full MRP as it was being sold in an Apple Store(F**k You Apple), comes with atleast one year warranty, I say one year because store says so, but look at the bottom pic by importer.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/WVKyq.jpg


----------



## Sarath (Feb 25, 2012)

D1100 @7900 Cheap Denon On-Ear Headphone-D1100 sales India | Denon On-Ear Headphone-D1100 Themes | Denon On-Ear Headphone-D1100 Accessories review

Website reliable?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 25, 2012)

Sarath said:


> D1100 @7900 Cheap Denon On-Ear Headphone-D1100 sales India | Denon On-Ear Headphone-D1100 Themes | Denon On-Ear Headphone-D1100 Accessories review
> 
> Website reliable?



Most probably, because I had seen this site's ad in TOI.


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2012)

Sarath said:


> D1100 @7900 Cheap Denon On-Ear Headphone-D1100 sales India | Denon On-Ear Headphone-D1100 Themes | Denon On-Ear Headphone-D1100 Accessories review
> 
> Website reliable?


Price isn't that different, add 100/- shipping to that.

Whoa, Koss gives *Lifetime Warranty* on the portapro, even in India, amazing, now I don't mind paying them 4k for the phones. Even flipkart says Lifetime for Koss.

This is what koss India(betta) mailed me.


> All KOSS Stereophones carry an International Lifetime Warranty available in many countries.
> 
> Anytime KOSS headphone gets faulty you may complain on the international website koss headphones and they will send you to the nearest service centre.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarath (Feb 25, 2012)

@tkin where did you find the cheapes D1100?


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2012)

Sarath said:


> @tkin where did you find the cheapes D1100?


In Flipkart. Actually they are very rare in India.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 28, 2012)

the cheapest D1100 i found, or rather what *sarath* found, is at gadgetsguru.com, but with just half the warranty. if you want full warranty, the cheapest are to be found over at ebay, ofcourse if you've your coupon ready


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> the cheapest D1100 i found, or rather what *sarath* found, is at gadgetsguru.com, but with just half the warranty. if you want full warranty, the cheapest are to be found over at ebay, ofcourse if you've your coupon ready


Is it me? Or all ebay coupons are 5% now?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 29, 2012)

tkin said:


> Is it me? Or all ebay coupons are 5% now?



most of them happen to be 5% ones. nowadays they are also handing out 100/- or 150/- coupons too quite frequently. 10% coupons have become lesser IMO. you needed the latter one ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> most of them happen to be 5% ones. nowadays they are also handing out 100/- or 150/- coupons too quite frequently. 10% coupons have become lesser IMO. you needed the latter one ?


Not buying anything now, out of cash 

No use for a coupon


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 29, 2012)

tkin said:


> Not buying anything now, out of cash
> 
> No use for a coupon



alright. there's always a 'next time'


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> alright. there's always a 'next time'


Sure, your stuff arrived yet?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 29, 2012)

tkin said:


> Sure, your stuff arrived yet?



should arrive today


----------



## ricky641b (Feb 29, 2012)

How u Guys Have Ebay Coupons????


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 29, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> How u Guys Have Ebay Coupons????



ebay keeps sending discount coupons to its members on their email accounts from time-to-time. sometimes you get them through your bank too for credit-card payments on ebay. keep checking your email account if you are a member of ebay.


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

ricky641b said:


> How u Guys Have Ebay Coupons????


Want some? Let us know, we get coupons all the time.


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Apr 7, 2012)

What should I buy ?
I got 8k cash :/

I am moving from siberia inears

I want closed neutral headphones suitable for all genres but little inclined towards metal and rock.

Options :
Denon ah310 & ah510
Ath m35
sennheissers hd428

I dont want to buy an amp :/
I want to get a 5kish headphone and then move on to 10-15k phones.


How are you m35?
Amp must?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 7, 2012)

gunnerwholelife said:


> What should I buy ?
> *I got 8k cash* :/
> 
> I am moving from siberia inears
> ...



the statement in bold prompted me to shoot you a PM. pls check.


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Apr 7, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> the statement in bold prompted me to shoot you a PM. pls check.



replied 

srry for that 

I was going to buy m50s so saved that much
But I dropped the idea.


----------



## Aashrey99 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey guys, I don't around here much, but I just ordered a pair of Koss PRO DJ100s from Flipkart for 7.2K and just wanted to mention that they are worth having a look at. They've got awesome reviews at HeadFi and have really good performance to cost ratio. They've been compared to the likes on ATH M50, SRH 840DJ and AKG 550 and they hold their own amongst the HeadFi community.

*www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=...3Pu-sQ_qk-6L99xtQ&sig2=6FMndT9AyEl5_xLhzhal_A

Also @tkin, how are you prota pros doing? they look awesome! \m/ Got any ideas about warranty redemption procedures? I know Koss has lifetime warranty in India but I don't of any Koss service centers and more importantly if they honor the warranty.


----------



## tkin (Nov 2, 2012)

Aashrey99 said:


> Hey guys, I don't around here much, but I just ordered a pair of Koss PRO DJ100s from Flipkart for 7.2K and just wanted to mention that they are worth having a look at. They've got awesome reviews at HeadFi and have really good performance to cost ratio. They've been compared to the likes on ATH M50, SRH 840DJ and AKG 550 and they hold their own amongst the HeadFi community.
> 
> *www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=...3Pu-sQ_qk-6L99xtQ&sig2=6FMndT9AyEl5_xLhzhal_A
> 
> Also @tkin, how are you prota pros doing? they look awesome! \m/ Got any ideas about warranty redemption procedures? I know Koss has lifetime warranty in India but I don't of any Koss service centers and more importantly if they honor the warranty.


Its running fine, it has rugged build quality, no need for any rma yet or in future I hope, if I ever need to claim rma I'll mail koss ua, they earlier redirected me to koss india distri.


----------



## sukant (Nov 6, 2012)

Just got myself a HD598 will post impressions soon  . Also TF10 arriving soon


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 7, 2012)

For 7k the best you can get is the DJ100 from Koss.


----------



## Empirial (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi, Beats Solo HD headphones sells for around 16-19k in India. But I know someone who's selling Genuine Beats Solo HD (Sealed Box but Import) for around 4.5k with 6 Months Replacement Warranty. So, how would you rate the SQ of Solo HD compared to other full size cans available in India below 5-6k


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2012)

as I heard beats headphones are like apple, lots of shine, but performance is not so good.


----------



## Empirial (Nov 10, 2012)

tkin said:


> as I heard beats headphones are like apple, lots of shine, but performance is not so good.



You mean to say that Solo HD's can't compete with even 5-6k Headphones?


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2012)

Empirial said:


> You mean to say that Solo HD's can't compete with even 5-6k Headphones?


Not that, but a 10k headphone will beat a 10k beats(if one came in 10k), for example under 10k I'd suggest everyone either Audio Technica M50, Grado SR125i, Senn HD558 or Denon D1100, not beats.


----------



## Empirial (Nov 10, 2012)

Tell me...Beats Solo HD for 4.5k, a good buy or not?


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2012)

Empirial said:


> Tell me...Beats Solo HD for 4.5k, a good buy or not?


Good buy, if genuine.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 11, 2012)

tkin said:


> as I heard beats headphones are like apple, lots of shine, but performance is not so good.



Not like Apple at all.Most Apple products last real long.
I still have a perfectly working 3gs and almost 4 year old MBP(it still runs like a champion on Mountain Lion)
Regarding Beats,Solo HD was very bad but the Studio sounded pretty good to me(but grossly overpriced)
Beats are good looking but not sturdy at all,but most of their headphones are not that bad as they are made out to be.
Hugely hyped phones like Audio Technica M50(people even compare them with the legendary hd25!!)lsounds much worse than Beats Studio.
But the Solo is a very poor sounding phone.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 11, 2012)

tkin said:


> Not that, but a 10k headphone will beat a 10k beats(if one came in 10k), for example under 10k I'd suggest everyone either Audio Technica M50, Grado SR125i, Senn HD558 or Denon D1100, not beats.



I would suggest VModa M80 or M-Audio  
Q-40 or even CAL! over M50.
Vocal sounds horrendous in M50!


----------



## tkin (Nov 12, 2012)

red dragon said:


> I would suggest VModa M80 or M-Audio
> Q-40 or even CAL! over M50.
> Vocal sounds horrendous in M50!


We don't get them here, but apart from Grado all other 3 I mentioned are available locally ATM with warranty.


----------



## ButtJiggler (Nov 14, 2012)

If denon 1100 is out of budget you can go for d510. Other than that its hard to find good bass heavy closed cans within this budget. There are lots of choices for open cans but they wont offer you much bass.

One more option I can currently think of is Koss DJ PRO100, They have decent mids, not much bass but definitely a choice.

Or for other option consider Sony MDR-XB700... very comfortable, high bass, not so good mids.


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 14, 2012)

Another option :- JVC RX 900


----------



## Empirial (Nov 14, 2012)

Guys, Is Senn HD 449 better then Sony ZX700?


----------



## red dragon (Nov 14, 2012)

Have not tried that particular Senny but that ZX700 is decent(only the highs are a bit piercing)Pair up with a dark sounding Amp/DAP.


----------



## Empirial (Nov 14, 2012)

Thankyou Red Dragon Sir for replying. I heard that ZX700 has a very narrow soundstage...is it true?


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Nov 15, 2012)

I have denon d510.Its a good headphone.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes,the soundstage is not big(almost all closed hps have smallish sound stage)
but it is not congested at all,instrument separation is pretty much ok for the price.


----------



## sukant (Nov 21, 2012)

The Vmoda are available locally but horrendously priced at bajaao.com


----------



## C2s (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi guys!
after reading the discussion i was thinking of buying M50 (budget 10k) (love high quality bass not excess, mainly listen to electronic, trance, dub)
can anybody suggest where can i get those in india... cant seem to find them anywhere (hifimart)
also can anybody confirm if amazon ships them to india, should i go ahead with my order on amazon? any advice...
thanks


----------



## tkin (Dec 15, 2012)

^^ Its currently out of stock in India, this website sells them: *www.proaudiohome.com/

You can order from amazon, they ship to India, but you may have to pay customs. Plus amazon shipping charges to India are abysmal.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I was thinking of picking up a 3-4 K range headphones. 

I see that PN has bumped the price of ATH-M35 to 4.8K  

I have other options here and there.. 
Denon AH-D310 Headphone - 3 K Flipkart
ATH-M20 - 2.9 K PN
ATH-AD300 - 3.4K PN 

I will be heading over to a place where I hopefully will get a demo. Also recommend a Sennheiser headphones .. ill keep a watch on this thread via tapatalk. will buy M35 immediately if within 3.5-4K (other wise whatever you recommend) .. I got about 1hr till I go to that showroom.

EDIT: bought Denon AH-D310 for Rs. 2990. Thanks for helping


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 21, 2012)

^Do give feedback on them


----------



## C2s (Dec 21, 2012)

RCuber said:


> EDIT: bought Denon AH-D310 for Rs. 2990. Thanks for helping



most of the reviewers have pointed out cable issues with 310... poor durability
do review the product for us man after the burn.. plus do tell what are your music tastes.. im myself looking for a decent bass can


----------



## RCuber (Dec 21, 2012)

^^ Will try to do a review.. but I can't be technical as i'm not aware about lot of terms in the audio field  ..


----------

